# 10 days to go!!



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, just wanted to vent some of my excitement on here - its only 10 days to go until we get our 8 week old chocolate cockapoo pup!! He is called Maxwell! 

We are all looking forward to welcoming our new family member. I will try and work out how to post pics on here!!!

Jude
x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YIPPPEEEE!!!! I bet you are bursting at the seams!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooooh how exciting I bet you cant wait although it starts to get a little scary as well as the date gets nearer... all the best look forward to seeing little Maxwell x


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

YAYEEEEEE!! Can't wait to see pics and hear all about him!


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I know how you feel we are waiting for our puppy. Can't wait for the pics xx


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Not long now !


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations Judy!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh Judy, you live quite near to me! We're not getting a puppy until August, but are considering the name Max! Where are you getting yours from?

Sarah xx


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

I am getting him from a breeder in Hintlesham Sarah x can't wait!!!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

So exciting for you waiting to bring a new puppy home, look forward to all your news.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Just up the road from me! How exciting for you! I can't wait until August 

Make sure you post pics when you have him home! xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Sarette said:


> Just up the road from me! How exciting for you! I can't wait until August
> 
> Make sure you post pics when you have him home! xx


My Uncle lived in Hadleigh (down a road where he had some Ipswich Town football players in his little road!!) and my dad was born and grew up in East Bergholt!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Judy Im picking my wee girl Maggie up in 10days too, im so excited. Emma x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

JulesB said:


> My Uncle lived in Hadleigh (down a road where he had some Ipswich Town football players in his little road!!) and my dad was born and grew up in East Bergholt!


Ooh it's a small world!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I pick up Dexter in two and a half weeks so I shall be looking out for your reports on Maxwell and Maggie!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I pick up Dexter in two and a half weeks so I shall be looking out for your reports on Maxwell and Maggie!


Hehe Im sure I will keep u posted cos think all my friends are sick of hearing about my wonderful puppy already. 

Emma x


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

Me too Emma!! Its all I have talked about since the day he was born!!!

Looking forward to hearing all about Maggie and Dexter too xxxxx


----------



## MISSIEMUM (Apr 13, 2011)

nine days go !!!!! bet you cannot wait. are you already.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wait while all your friends meet them ... not long now Jane .. and counting x


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

Getting closer...!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

How many days is it now???? are you getting excited???


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Surely it was yesterday!!!!! How you doing Judy all awaiting an update x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh am awaiting news with baited breath!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Emma said:


> Judy Im picking my wee girl Maggie up in 10days too, im so excited. Emma x


Just 4 days now Emma!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I know only 3 sleeps! Im soooo excited! Emma x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

OOOooohhhh make sure you get some sleep lol x


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I miscalculated sleeps! Must be because I was so excited! It's three sleeps today but it was 4 sleeps yesterday! :-( Emma x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Emma said:


> I miscalculated sleeps! Must be because I was so excited! It's three sleeps today but it was 4 sleeps yesterday! :-( Emma x


OMG must be worse than waiting for Christmas! You're puppy will have to put YOU somewhere for time out for being too excited LOL


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL Thats so funny, Stephen and Julia - I can just imagine Emma getting put for a time-out - by the pup! LOL.


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

It is three more sleeps for us!!!!! I am so excited!!!!!! How do I post pics on here please?!!!!


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

This is my little Maxwell aged 4 weeks!!!!


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

This is Maxwell (on the right as you are looking at the pups) and his brother aged 2 weeks xxxx








and Max again aged 4 weeks xxxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH SO SMALL!!!!!!! I want a cuddle


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ah he's adorable! How am I going to wait until August lol?!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ohhh he's sooooo lovely. So many puppies around at the moment I can't keep track of them all.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Maxwell is adorable and quite a curly coat already!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Jude69 said:


> View attachment 406
> 
> 
> This is my little Maxwell aged 4 weeks!!!!


That is such a sweet face!:kiss:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooh he looks lovely ... I could nt do the maths .. but had read the 5 in the date as the 5th not as May der !!!!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey judy we are down to one sleep now! Eeeeeeek! Sooooo soooo excited to see what my wee girl looks like now. She was 4.5 wks old last time I saw her. I can't wait. Emma x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Tomorrow WILL come,Emma, lol. I know you are going to be beside yourself with excitement - we all were when we got our boy. Remember to try to show her a calm exterior, if you can, as she will be a bit stressed at leaving her littermates and will need to you to be her protector from now on. Its a lovely responsibility, though, and you will be rewarded a hundred times over. Good luck for tomorrow and we will look forward to pics ( I am getting broody just writing this and seeing everyone's posts about their new babies! )


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

Emma!!! Its one sleep for us too!!!! Max was also 4.5 weeks old when I saw him last so I bet he will have changed loads!!!! OMG I am like an excited child!!!!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Me too! Although I think that Tressa gives us very good advice, Maggie must not know that I am sooo excited hehe! We got an email in with her weights the other day and she has more than doubled in size since we last saw her hehe! I wont recognise her. Emma x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

A final post for Emma and Judy Try and get some sleep tonight as you might find you won't get too much at first, lol. (mainly because you are unable to take your eyes off the wee sweethearts!) I envy you both your exciting new additions, and look forward to pics SOON.  Good luck!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

More exciting then Christmas Eve, have a great day


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm so excited for you both! Looking forward to my turn already lol!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Sarah, your turn will come very soon, and then you won't know what hit you. Life will never be the same - but in the nicest possible way


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks Tressa! 

I'll be keeping an eye on here for news and updates from Judy and Emma (if you get a chance of course ladies!) xx


----------



## Newbie (Feb 15, 2011)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK! Today's the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't mastered the photos thing. Easy to attach them in the advanced section - or you use photobucket. Kendal has made a sticky thread on this with instructions.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Is it today , is it really here??? Lol have fun girls.


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have four hours to go!!!! Brimming with excitement!!!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Oh man I have about 6 or 7 hours to go yet!!! Emma x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Lucky ladies. I am just recalling the day a year ago when it was our turn for a new arrival, so I know how you are feeling. Enjoy the day!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooo I bet we dont hear any news tonight !! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So exciting!!!! congrats again. and please take lots and lots of photos


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok she is home and sleeping in her puppy pen I think. She cried for a long five mins but then went silent and I'm too scared to look in case I start her off again! Fingers crossed tho so far so good! Emma x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Emma said:


> Ok she is home and sleeping in her puppy pen I think. She cried for a long five mins but then went silent and I'm too scared to look in case I start her off again! Fingers crossed tho so far so good! Emma x


Don't want to teach you to suck eggs but we've just been discussing crate training pups on another thread, you might like to take a look see if it's going to be any use to you. 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=1552


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

Here he is!!!










He is every bit as gorgeous as I thought he would be!!!

Emma, any news on Maggie?

xx


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry Emma just saw your posts!! They didn't come up when I first logged in!!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Aw maxwell is gorgeous. Wish I could get as good a photo of maggie but she is just soooooo black. Our only problem so far is that she would rather lie in the newspaper than her bed, obviously trying to discourage this as she needs to go wee on the paper not sleep on it! Hehe. She is in her bed at the mo right enough. Emma x


----------



## Jude69 (Feb 15, 2011)

Are you doing paper training inside at the moment? We tried Maxwell outside but he wasn't interested, so far have managed to catch the no. 2's on newspaper but haven't been so lucky with the wee's!!!


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Yup paper training as I don't have a private garden so need to wait till I have her jags done before I can tackle it any other way. She had used the paper last night in her puppy pen but has had several accidents since. She doesn't seem to do the sniffing before hand she just goes straight away. But will just need to keep going with it. Emma x


----------

